# Reading Passenger Comments On App In Android?



## DrivenToDistraction (Sep 3, 2015)

A friend of mine also drives for Uber, although he is using an Android phone while I am on an iPhone 6s, running the latest software (both the latest Apple software and the latest Uber software.)
He showed me tonight how he is able to go into the Uber app and look more closely at the ratings his passengers have given him, along with comments they left.
I can find no way to do this on my phone, and an exchange of e-mails with Uber's customer "service" folks led nowhere.
Now, this individual has a low rating: 4.2 and dropping. So perhaps they've made this available to him so he can see exactly where he needs to improve? But I'd sure like the ability to do the same thing, even though my rating runs around 4.9.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Jeeesh, did you even scan this tech forum before posting this?

Most android users have the new app(where you can see the ratings comments and more), apparantly nobody on iphone does. Eventually Uber will push the new app to everybody


----------



## DrivenToDistraction (Sep 3, 2015)

Didn't scan, but did use search, to no avail. And the customer "service" people I talked to swore that neither OS had this feature. Of course, they rarely know anything. Thanks for answering.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 4, 2015)

Andriod version can easily be hacked to show all these statistics. Open source code=no security.


----------



## UberNow (Sep 12, 2015)

DrivenToDistraction said:


> Didn't scan, but did use search, to no avail. And the customer "service" people I talked to swore that neither OS had this feature. Of course, they rarely know anything. Thanks for answering.


I don't see the search feature on my app! Where is it buried?


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

OMG, the thread was from 2015! You know how many revisions the app has gone through since then?


----------



## UberNow (Sep 12, 2015)

DocT said:


> OMG, the thread was from 2015! You know how many revisions the app has gone through since then?


Haha, didn't look at the date. Just trying to get savvy with the app, being new and all that.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> Andriod version can easily be hacked to show all these statistics. Open source code=no security.


Please provide link to this information or procedure how to reveal "all these statistics".


----------



## UberwithDan (Dec 2, 2016)

i dont see that stuff in app, a friend can click on his rating and see all kinds of stuff. both of us had apps updated recently his is still unique.


----------

